# Lüfter für Silent Loop 280



## shootme55 (22. Januar 2018)

*Lüfter für Silent Loop 280*

Hallo!

Mein neues System läuft so weit sehr gut, jetzt wär das Feintuning dran. Da die CPU bei 4,0GHz anfängt zu throttlen (bei 3,9 noch einwandfrei) glaub ich dass es an der CPU-Temperatur liegt, den das Spektakel geht los wenn die 87° überschritten werden. Könnte man da mit einer Push-Pull-Konfiguration an meiner Silent Loop 280 was ändern? Hab ja schon öfter gelesen dass die Pure Wings nicht optimal sind. 

Sagen wir mal, es würde was bringen: Was wär denn optimal bzw. welche Lüfter könnte man empfehlen. PWM-Steuerung und 140mm wär eben Pflicht. Design Schwarz oder schwarz/weiss.


----------



## razzor1984 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lüfter für Silent Loop 280*

Denke mit Noctuas(redux 140er) bzw einer Shroud kann man vielleicht 1 bis 2 grad rausholen, nur ist der TR ja TDP mäßig nicht gerade "schwach" der wird schon > 200W bei 4ghz auf allen Kernen verheizen.
Auch eine push pull config wird max 1 bis 2 grad weniger delta /wasser Luft bringen, siehe dazu das aktuelle PCGH 2/2018 seite 58.
Da die SL ja aufrüstbar ist ist noch platz für einen Radiator?

Edit: die Drehzahl wird sicher rauf müssen. Weißt du wie warm das Wasser wird?


----------



## shootme55 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lüfter für Silent Loop 280*

ich könnte rein theoretisch noch einen 120er oder 240er Radi einbauen. Am Papier ist zwar mehr Platz, aber die Anschlüsse brauchen auch Platz, und dann kolidiert irgendwas. Musste schon mit der Flex meinen Laufwerkskäfig bearbeiten für den 280er Radi.

Was ich aber nicht verstehe:

1) Die Temperatur stopt bei genau 87 Grad
2) Im Bios lässt sich der Multi nicht ändern


----------



## razzor1984 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lüfter für Silent Loop 280*

Gerade nachgelesen der TR hat einen anderen offset als die Ryzen X chips. Der TR offset ist 27 grad. Dann müsste deine cpu genau 60 grad warm werden. AMD gibt ihn mit max 68 Grad an
amd says 68C is the max safe temp for the threadripper cpus, but I've seen a few youtubers running them at ~80C. Is that safe? : Amd
Ryzen™ Threadripper™ 1950X Processor | AMD

Der TR hat doch einen offenen Multi? Aktuelles Bios?


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lüfter für Silent Loop 280*

Mit anderen Lüftern kann man bei der SL noch was rausholen. Als beispiel kann ich bei der 240er sagen, dass die Pure Wings auf max. Drehzahl (irgendwas um 2200) so stark sind wie Noctuas F12 auf 1500 RPM. Mit fallenden Drehzahlen wird das noch ausgeprägter.

Jedoch solltest du auch checken ob deine CPU wegen der Kerntemp oder vlt aufgrund der Spawa Temps drosselt


----------



## shootme55 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lüfter für Silent Loop 280*

spawas sind kalt. Aber ich hab nochmal nachgelesen und der TR fängt zwischen 85 und 90 inkl. Offset an mit throttlen. Eh wurscht.

Multi umstellen geht seit dem Bios-Update nur noch per Software. Muss mich wohl an Gigabyte wenden.


----------



## razzor1984 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lüfter für Silent Loop 280*

Mit offset sollte der erst ab 95 zum Runtertakten beginnen(68 max + 27offset), weil das ja die max temp ist. Kann aber auch sein ,dass Gigabyte eine anderen Temperaturwert nimmt, denn es sind ja auch im Sockel sensoren verbaut.
Amd hat mit Ryzen ja die alten Sensoren zum Glück nicht mehr verbaut, weil die haben in den Phenoms und Bullies keine wirklich verwertbaren Temperaturen angezeigt.

Hast du vielleicht eine infrarot Temperatur Pistole? Damit könnte man einmal direkt die Cpus messen welche wärme strahlt diese ~ ab. Der Aldi verkauft diese ,wenn er sie im Programm hat, um ~ 15 euro.


----------



## RtZk (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lüfter für Silent Loop 280*

Ich würde meine CPU nicht dauerhaft an der Temperaturgrenze betreiben, lieber ein wenig mit dem Takt runter, der Unterschied ist sowieso nicht so riesig, ob jetzt 3,8 oder 3,9ghz.


----------



## shootme55 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lüfter für Silent Loop 280*

ich soll mit dem Infrarotthermometer die Die-Temperatur messen? Dafür müsst ich den Kühler runterschrauben. weis nicht ob das die beste Idee ist. Aber ja, damit hab ich die Spawa-Temperatur gemessen.


----------



## razzor1984 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lüfter für Silent Loop 280*

Wozu Kühler runterschrauben, einfach mit den Laser point, auf die spaws gehen  und wie sind die Temperaturen?


----------



## shootme55 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lüfter für Silent Loop 280*

ich kapier noch immer nicht. erst willst dass ich die Heissen Dies bestimme, jetzt soll ich auf die Spawas zielen, die ebenfalls unter einem Semipassiv-Kühler verdteckt sind.


----------



## razzor1984 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Lüfter für Silent Loop 280*

Schau dein TR taktet runter:
Entweder deine Spaws werden zu heiß, oder deine Cpu wird zu heiß, oder dein MB nimmt andere Wert her und schließt aus den diesen,dass man runter takten muss.(könnte auch ein buggy UEFI sein.....)
Mein Vorschlag war, dass du einfach per Laser-Temperaturmesser überprüfst wie warm wird zb der Deckel der SL, bzw wie warm die Spaws. Aus den ermitteltet Werten kann man dann schließen, sind zb die Sensorwerte plausibel!


----------

